

GDrive is Here - horatio05
http://mashable.com/2007/08/09/gdrive/

======
dhouston
do you know how much of a fucking heart attack that link just gave me??

haha. but this doesn't look like platypus (the real gdrive); just the ability
to buy more storage for gmail, picasa et al.

(not saying gdrive isn't coming, but this ain't it.)

~~~
paul
Yeah, if anything, the fact that the Gmail free quota is still stuck at 2.8GB
shows that they're getting complacent and making bad product decisions.

------
nickb
Google just made lives of about 7 startups (that I know of anyway) absolute
hell. :(

Everyone knew the day was coming (remember Lighthouse in 2004?) but everyone
hoped Google forgot about it ;).

~~~
mpc
I think that the "Try not to make something that Google would use internally"
rule strikes again...

